# [S-T] Mariospiele für den GBA, 3,5&amp;quot; S-ATA HDD-Gehäuse



## FlosseHH (22. Dezember 2008)

*[S-T] Mariospiele für den GBA, 3,5&quot; S-ATA HDD-Gehäuse*

- *Mario Spiele für den Gameboy Advance* (am besten auf deutsch) ~5€
- *Sata HDD-Gehäuse* Marke, Alter, Kratzer etc. ist relativ egal, da es nur für eine Backup HDD sein soll; Ausschalter sollte vorhanden sein; USB ist Pflicht ~8€ inkl.


*Bitte beachten:
- alle Teile müssen voll funktionsfähig sein
- bitte immer eine Preisvorstellung exkl. Versand angeben
- Informationen über Alter/Rechnung/Restgarantie/Shop bei dem die Sachen gekauft wurden sollten am besten auch gleich mit dabei sein*


Tauschen würde ich gegen:
- SoA, 775, 478 Kühler
- PC Netzteil
- Gamecube (Zubehör, Spiele)
- DDR-Ram (einige 256er Riegel)
- DVD-Laufwerk
- P2 inkl. Board
- 2x 128MB SD-Ram
- DVB-T PCI Karte inkl. Fernbedienung
- TNT2 AGP

für genauere Informationen fragt einfach nach 


Wenn ein Mod das liest: der alte Thread soll bitte geschlossen werden


----------



## noxious (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [S-T] Mariospiele für den GBA, 3,5&quot; S-ATA HDD-Gehäuse*

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet versuch's doch mal bei VGZ.

Da kannst du dich auch mit dem Nick von hier anmelden


----------



## FlosseHH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [S-T] Mariospiele für den GBA, 3,5&quot; S-ATA HDD-Gehäuse*



			
				noxious am 18.01.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich hier keiner meldet versuch's doch mal bei VGZ.
> 
> Da kannst du dich auch mit dem Nick von hier anmelden


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich die Tage mal probieren


----------

